# Slip joint washer - where to buy



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Where online can I stock up on Slip joint washers?

Ya get raped when you buy two at a time at the big box stores


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

http://www.supplyhouse.com/Jones-Stephens-T80150-1-1-2-Poly-Beveled-Slip-Joint-Washer-Box-of-100


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

fixitright said:


> Where online can I stock up on Slip joint washers?
> 
> Ya get raped when you buy two at a time at the big box stores












I am very meticulous about writing down stock that I use off of my work truck. One Saturday I was working and needed an 1 1/2" slip joint p-trap. For some reason I was out of them, not one on my truck, just some chrome plated brass p-traps but no plastic ones. So I went to the local Ace hardware and paid $4.75 for one plastic p-trap that at my supply house is .99 cents. I avoid big box and the hardware stores like the plague.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> So I went to the local Ace hardware and paid $4.75 for one plastic p-trap that at my supply house is .99 cents. I avoid big box and the hardware stores like the plague.


Obviously, the supply house was too far away to justify the trip time. 
What does $3.76 of windshield time add up to? A long stop light.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

At times I have to go through my bin and purge them. 1 1/2x1 1/4 get pitched immediately.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> At times I have to go through my bin and purge them. 1 1/2x1 1/4 get pitched immediately.


Those and top hats are the ones I always keep. I never seem to have one when I need it.


----------

